# Slow Cooker!!



## valandste (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, I am missing my slow cooker but seem unable to find one here. I know I can get one in Dubai but does anyone know where I can buy one in RAK?


----------



## Pete79 (Jun 25, 2011)

valandste said:


> Hi, I am missing my slow cooker but seem unable to find one here. I know I can get one in Dubai but does anyone know where I can buy one in RAK?


I bought one in HomeCentre which is the same as my UK one. It is a steamer, slow cooker, rice cooker. I use it loads


----------



## glopez11 (May 18, 2011)

Care vfour Al Jimi Mall


----------

